# Why do you like to play games?



## sophia89

Why do you like to play games? Why play games? I like to play games because it makes me relax. and which game do you like to play?


----------



## Lord Sirian

Some games I play to help relax, but there are other games that really are not conducive to a relaxing atmosphere, so if I play those games, I do it for fun/thrills/lolz.


----------



## Aesthete18

I myself have wondered about this because some games when you're stuck or losing,etc it's really frustrating and stressful. But on the other hand, when i get a new game like dragon age or mass effect it just feels so good, and to get immersed in it just feels awesome. I'd probably have to say the games that give me the most pleasure are RPG games like Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Fallout, and Oblivion, after that comes the action type games e.g. Assassin's Creed, Hitman, Splinter Cell, Arkham Asylum and so on.


----------



## Redeye3323

I play games for many things, ranging from Competition in FPS (and the banter and gaming with other is also a big plus aka Socialising).

I play RPGs so I can get lost in them aka experiencing something that you wouldn't in real life.

I play RTS for fun. Same with Action games like Assassin's Creed.


----------



## McNinja

I play a lot of l4d 2. I do get frustrated but I love the rush of the game. I would have to agree with Redeye except that the RTS genre is more of a thrill ride than just for fun I guess.


----------



## Redeye3323

In an epic game, I would agree with you McNinja.

Usually though, it is just for fun.


----------



## Elvenleader3

I've been spending my time lately building peacefully on Minecraft. Sometimes after coming back from a game of Call of Duty, something so simple makes the stress go away.


----------



## Redeye3323

I agree, Minecraft is amazing.

The stuff some of the people on the server we play on...

Simply Amazing


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I like to play for various reasons, and I play many different games. I play role-playing games mostly (such as Morrowind, Dragon Age, Mass Effect), because I enjoy exploring and experiencing new worlds. When I want to relax, I play Minecraft, or tower defence games. Sometimes I just want to run and around shoot people or blow stuff up, so I play FPS games like Crysis. When I'm in the mood for group gaming, I play Left 4 Dead or Titan Quest - co-op multiplayer. And sometimes I just want to sit back and let my army slaughter my enemies for me, so I play RTS games such as Supreme Commander 1/2, Battlecry 2/3.

Mostly I play RPG's though, to get away from average everyday life.


----------



## Halborn

I vary. 

If i'm in a mood to watch films i'll play eve in the background (AFK mining ftw!). Sometimes i'll have the urge for a fps and i have bf 2142 or bf:bc2 to keep me happy. I also enjoy rts like the Total War series. 

I'll sometimes spend a few hours on the xbox with fifa if i watch match of the day haha.

P.S - Assassin Creed rocks!


----------



## Ooudestomp

I play games because they keep me occupied. To be honest though, I don't actually know why I play Call of Duty online. If I think about it, it is actually quite boring. Other reasons I play games is because I like blowing things up, Queue Just Cause 2! Such and amazing game and NEVER gets boring!


----------



## SABL

What?? I can play games on this machine?? 

(Still playin' Tiberian Sun....for the umpteenth time....:grin


----------



## Ooudestomp

Tiberian Wars 3 - im stuck :/


----------



## Redeye3323

Red Faction: Guerrilla is the perfect game for smashing and blowing up stuff Ooude


----------



## CrazyJ230

Why? I have 125+ installed and playable games on my PC dating to 1985. That's over 125 alternate realities that I can escape to when life, school, family and friends bring me down. Professor chew you out... nothing better than firing up Call of Duty 1 and capping some Nazis!


----------



## rtfrayser

They say these days it may be good for the brain.As an antique I need all the help I can get.Besides as Ooudestomp said,blowing things up....I'm playing a oldy called prey today.


----------



## SABL

I've seen the credits from NOD and GDI......I saved the world and also destroyed it....:grin: My son DLd C&C4 Tiberium Twilight from Steam when it was on sale for $5 a few weeks ago......have not figured that one out....:sigh:. I like the old control panel and harvesting tiberium to buy more weapons.....:laugh:. Instead of destroying everything, I spend $500 on an engineer and capture the expensive structures (weapons factories so I can build the opponent's weapons). Also capture full silos for a profit.....:1angel:

Need to find and read a tutorial for C&C4......only had time to try it twice so far.....getting slaughtered.....


----------



## GoSuNi

I find games very relaxing albeit challenging. Although I don't play very much recent games (mainly play old Valve's GoldSource games, indie games, and yes, Minesweeper.)


----------



## CrazyJ230

GoSuNi said:


> I find games very relaxing albeit challenging. Although I don't play very much recent games (mainly play old Valve's GoldSource games, indie games, and yes, Minesweeper.)



Minesweeper Rocks!


----------



## RockmasteR

been playing games for ages, I can't imagine myself stopping that,
it makes me feel better, it gives me the satisfaction I need when it comes to fun
and find it much better than watching TV or a movie


----------



## pharoah

seems like it boils down to most people play games to curb boredom.i know thats why i do.:grin:


----------



## Winguynumber9

cause they are fun lol


----------



## GoSuNi

Another reason is to escape reality. Face it, reality is a cruel and unintuitive place and people don't like that. That is why people love sandbox games where you can blow things up, do things in-game that is impossible is real life, and do things out of the world.


----------



## Amd_Man

For fun, enjoyment, boredom and Winters in Canada can get quite cold so I stay in and game!! :grin:


----------



## Joefenix

It relax me besides it is good to entertaiment


----------



## deano2806

I love playing World of Warcraft personally especially Cataclysm, Not only is it for enjoyment, and relaxing, but I do love working as part of a team, as you both plan tactics via voice chat, but most importantly you meet new people, and to me that us a great way of socialising


----------



## Unending

Games are a form of art. I play video games to understand the artists' minds, to entertain myself, to educate myself and to deepen my own understanding of myself.

Yes I think games are that serious


----------



## entrity

I love the play games. Have for a while, They are a great way to relax or let out rage in FPS  I play many, Dawn of war series, Minecraft etc and newly, Battlestar Galactica online !


----------



## Redeye3323

You play Minecraft entrity 

That game brings out creativity


----------



## GZ

I play games I enjoy to relax or to bide my time when I have nothing important to do. I am a huge fan of the Guitar Hero/Rock Band games.

I also play games to socialize with my friends and spend time with my son.(Call of Duty)


----------



## Unending

Games are educational and entertaining, they open windows to other worlds, I just love them


----------



## G37

Just to kick back and relax while being entertained.


----------

